# Fort Morgan 3/29/13



## killrmack (Apr 16, 2012)

Went to Fort Morgan this morning and did ok. Caught my biggest red to date 24 pounds and also my first pompano. Both caught on frozen shrimp.


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice Catch !


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

where on fort Morgan were you


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on your first Pompano!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Excellent work out there!! I'm jealous! I only spent 4 hours on the beach today, but have nothing to show for it. No one was catching anything around us either. Oh well, glad to see you do great!


----------



## killrmack (Apr 16, 2012)

armyguardus said:


> where on fort Morgan were you


We were at Mobile St.


----------

